# daisy and pied piper



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i got a pair of cockatiels from a friend they bred and laid 8 eggs as of yesterday 5 hatched 2 did not make it well to my surprise another 2 have hatched so we now have 5 chicks but the last egg i do not believe will not hatch the egg is very dark and grey i will still leave it there till the parents leave it you just never know


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are 2 of the 5 chicks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw they're so cute...I love the babies. Any idea what they'll look like yet?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

awww so very cute...you keeping them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no i have to many birds at the moment


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww how cute  i want one lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i believe they will be greys but i have no idea what the parents background is


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are todyays pic from oldes to youngest there are 2 pics for each chick


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super cute!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i got a call from someone who wants one of the babies. i did turn him down as he wanted the bird on valintines day. i said sorry the chick will not be ready till atleast the minimum march 7. he proceeded to saay it,s ok i no how to hand feed. so i replied in saying i will not sell any baby bird till they are fully weaned. it is not fair to the baby bird or the customer.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Go Allen!!! I 100% agree with you! I know of some sites where I've seen a breeder say they'll sell an unweaned baby to an "experienced" person but that person doesn't know that baby the way the breeder does so who's to say the baby will make it?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok yesterday mom and dad did not feed the youngest chick so i toped her off i still left her in with her siblings in hope mom and dad would feed her they all cuddle together so they are all keeping warm


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw poor baby...do you think the bigger siblings are hogging all her food?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

very much so


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

How do the parents keep up with that many babies anyway? I know Jagger and Grace had issues with their three and giving them attention. The babies were so demanding. hahaha


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well they stoped feeding the youngest so i,m hand feeding her but the other 3 mom and dad are feeding very well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i had to split the lutino pair up not just because they are both lutino but the male was very aggressive to the female to the point he was drawing blood from the female so that is another reason for seperating them my first concern is there health ,welfare and safety


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

That's so sad for the youngest baby and I hope everything turns out right for the lutino pair.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well it is not that bad i have hand fed before and i just finished feeding her just now and i noticed her one eye is just starting to open


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so today i had the 3 oldest chicks out of the box hand tamming them and lord behold dad fed the youngest chick so now i believe that the reason they have not been feeding the youngest is that the other 3 have been hoaring all the food


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had that happen with mine...the bigger chicks would sit on the smaller one and crowd it so it couldn't get its head up enough to get food. Good thing you can give it food!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are this weeks pics

chick 1



















chick 2



















chick 3



















chick 4


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aww...they grow so fast!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is this weeks pics what a change the smallest chick went from 14 grams to 40 grams even though she is 3 1/2 weeks old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

dont they grow up fast


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're starting to look like big birds!!! lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The littlest one looks like it is going to be a pearl pied.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if it turns out to be a pearl pied i,m keeping her

i had to cut down on her feedings as on the 21st she was 14 grams today she is 48 grams at 3 1/2 weeks old


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Got a little chunky butt on your hands huh?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

age wise she is under weight but size wise she is not


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i had to cut down on her feedings as on the 21st she was 14 grams today she is 48 grams at 3 1/2 weeks old*
*------------------------------------------*

I would not be cutting down on the feedings. 48 grams is seriously underweight for 3.5 weeks of age. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O she's that old? I missed that part!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i was just talking to a breeder friend of mine who has bred like over 30 years and she said the same thing


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*age wise she is under weight but size wise she is not*
*--------------------------------*

Size and development, she is more like a stunted baby. irregardless, if she does feather out to be a pearl pied she is going to be a real cutie 

She might need elctrolutes used as the fliud for her formula to help with hydration. And the formula a little thicker, but fed at 10% body weight per feeding. When they are like this, anything fed more just works against them in weight.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you all know the oldest chick is now flying plus the youngest one 1 1/2 weeks ago weighed 14 grams today it weighs 57 grams as well i was hand feeding her but since saturday dad has been feeding her i have not fed her since 8 am saturday


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's gained weight that's a good thing! Getting so big so fast!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*14 grams today it weighs 57 grams as well i was hand feeding her but since saturday dad has been feeding her i have not fed her since 8 am saturday*
*------------------------------------------*

That is great  Sometimes those little ones can be surprise birds and wind up being the biggest baby by the time they are 3-6 months old.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if she does turn out to be a pearl pied i,m keeping her as i do not have a pearl pied like srtiels thinks she is. all the rest are sold


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AH, a new addition to the flock!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the youngest one is no longer the lightest one the 3rd one weeighs 59 grams the youngest one weighs 62 grams


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha she's gaining on them!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...the youngest looks like she has a bigger bone structure than the others, and will probably outweigh all of them at weaning


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and just to let you know yes she is going to be a pearl pied

now i just can,t wait for this other pair that are mating to see what there chicks will be 
mom wf pearl split to pied 
dad wf heavy pied


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*mom wf pearl split to pied 
dad wf heavy pied*
*-------------------------------------*

Does the dad have any splits? From the pairing they may give you a nice clutch of babies.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no idea what if any splits dad has

i do have a clear wf pied i need to pair up as well


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh allen! You are so lucky to have a clear pied. They are so hard to find. I hope you get some nice babies and send them my way.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i do have a clear wf pied i need to pair up as well*
*-------------------------------------*

If you have any normals with *no splits* that would be the best pairing. What you hant to do is to breed for a split bird that is carrying the WF clear pied gene. These birds can be paired with any pied (normal or split to WF) and it increases the chances of clear, heavy pied, or some symetrically marked pieds.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are this weeks pics


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the youngest chick is not for sale but the rest are allready sold


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are this weeks pics the three sitting on the perch are now eating seed and flying but they are not weaned yet i believe in 2-3 more weeks they will be weaned


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!...what a beautiful clutch of babies


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m keeping the pearl pied as i wanted one but did not have one i did not know that dad was split to pearl


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like you're gonna have a gorgeous little girl there! They are so cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

allen said:


> i,m keeping the pearl pied as i wanted one but did not have one i did not know that dad was split to pearl


 ---------------------------------------

That's the fun of breeding...the surprises in the nest when they feather out  She also looks like she is symetrically marked on the back.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

srtiels said:


> ---------------------------------------
> 
> That's the fun of breeding...the surprises in the nest when they feather out  She also looks like she is symetrically marked on the back.


i have no idea what that means


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its means that her pied markings on her back look even on both sides, they're mirror each other. Basically, its how judges would rank a pied in a show, by how symmetrical their markings are on their backs. Its a very much desired trait.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh maybe a future show bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes, and very cute one at that!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the oldest chick is 6 1/2 weeks old she/he is flying perching eating and on monday she/he started to drink even had a bath he/she is sold but i will not let her go till she is at least 8 weeks old


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww Thats So Cool Allen I Had A Pair Of Cockatiels And Wanted Pearl Pieds And Turned Out My Male Was Split To Pearl But He was a heavy pied and mom was a cinnamon pearl pied. My vulture is a pearl pied and very pretty and he never lost all his pearls. I Can't Wait Till I Get My New Pied Sat Split For Whiteface Clear Pied And Ivory I Think Is A Whiteface Clear Pied As Well! I Am Also Getting A Whiteface Pearl Male That I Plan On Finding A Mate For As Well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you know all the chicks are sold they will stay here however for another week to make sure they keep drinking the water i always make sure they stay for an extra week to be sure they are tame and fully weaned 

i turned 2 people down that wanted the chicks one when she came in just reaked of cigaretes who i know and smokes 3 packs in 2 days the other i sold one to her before and she sold her because she was bored of the bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O wow...that's what I like about being able to choose who takes my babies. Pet stores aren't worried about stuff like that.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I remember when i smoked i wasnt that bad lol i hide it from my family for years lol
Im gladly to say iv quit 3 years ago
If they was bored of the bird why on earth get another one lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea and they only had her for 2 months


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder what they were expecting from them, play cards lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well they are on my black list


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's a good thing to have! So are you keeping that youngest baby like you wanted?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no i forgot i had a customer on my waiting list waiting for a pearl pied she is going to a good home


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW! Well at least you know this pair produces those so you can keep the next one right?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh yea the next one is staying here


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it also gives me an extra $320.00 to stuck up on toy parts and suplies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is very true! More stuff to spoil them with right??


----------

